# What's it going to take to get Melo?



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

This is all rumors but as Knicks fans, we are all over the story that Melo doesn't want to play for Denver past the 2010-11 season, he might not even want to begin the season there. What is it going to take to get him in NY? Do you think the Nuggets will trade him? If so before the season, during the season or maybe at the deadline? Melo is said to want the 65 million extension but he doesn't want to sign it to stay with Denver. Will Denver accommodate Melo and sign & trade him? So going back to my question, what do we have to give up/take back to get Melo? I'm thinking Curry/Chandler/Douglas and a future 1st rounder. It doesn't seem like much and I don't know if Denver will take that so are we going out looking for a 3rd team to help out? We need Melo to solidify this Knicks team and there is no doubt him and A-Stat will be a force to be reckon with.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think that if I'm the Nuggets, I stand pat and don't move Melo to the Knicks unless they can put together a package that bowls me over. You don't win ballgames by moving a guy like him though, so they really have nothing to lose at this point by keeping him if he's not demanding a trade. I'm sure that they wouldn't lose him for nothing during the offseason, so why rush the process?

Before the Pacers brought in Darren Collison, I thought it would be very possible to move Raymond Felton, Danilo Gallinari, Eddy Curry and $3 million cash incentives for Danny Granger and TJ Ford. Raymond Felton would give them the starting caliber PG they needed both now and in the future. Danilo Gallinari would have been Granger's cheaper, inexpensive replacement that has the abilities to be every bit the player Granger is. Eddy Curry would have been a potential rotation player, which is more than could be said about TJ Ford. 

The reason the Knicks make the deal? Granger is a hell of a lot more attractive in a trade for Melo, to a team like the Nuggets built to win now. He is also as old as Melo and in the same ballpark in terms of trade value.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Espn is reporting Knicks will offer Curry (expirer), Gallo and a 1st rounder for Melo. Will Orlando's package be more enticing?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Maldito21 said:


> Espn is reporting Knicks will offer Curry (expirer), Gallo and a 1st rounder for Melo. Will Orlando's package be more enticing?


The biggest problem with that deal is the first rounder. The Knicks might not have a first rounder (depending on how Houston finishes next season) until 2013. That's too long for the Nuggets to wait. Here's a deal that would allow the Magic to get a valuable piece ... even if it's not Melo.

Knicks receive Carmelo Anthony, Brian Butch (cap filler), Coby Karl (cap filler)
Magic receive Wilson Chandler, Renaldo Balkman
Nuggets receive Eddy Curry (expiring), Gallinari, Toney Douglas (Team Option), Brandon Bass, Mickael Pietrus

The Knicks do this to get Melo, plain and simple. Meanwhile, they shed the future contract implications of both Gallinari and Chandler.

The Magic do this to to acquire a young starter with a lot of potential (Chandler) at SF (their only current question mark) who is already better than Pietrus with lots of room to grow. They also trade Bass for Balkman which isn't a big reduction in production (considering Bass didn't play many minutes anyway) for one third the price. More importantly, though, they save $11.2 mil including luxury tax payments on this deal.

The Nuggets do this deal because it seems to be a pretty good value for Melo. Otherwise, they might look like Cleveland and Toronto look now after Melo leaves them empty-handed next season. Gallinari has the potential to be really good. Pietrus will be a good rotation player with a big expiring contract who they can choose to re-sign or not next year depending on how he fits in. Bass will provide much needed frontcourt depth with the question marks around Kenyon's and Bird's injury situations. Douglas gives them a combo guard project to possibly take Billups' spot in the PG rotation with Lawson when Chauncey retires a year or two down the road. Plus, they would be looking at some potential cap space with Curry's expiring deal to go with JR Smith's expiring deal. They could clear up even more space if they just turn 2011 into a rebuilding year by declining Billups' option next season and going with Douglas and Lawson running the show.

I think this works pretty well for everyone involved.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I think that if I'm the Nuggets, I stand pat and don't move Melo to the Knicks unless they can put together a package that bowls me over. You don't win ballgames by moving a guy like him though, so they really have nothing to lose at this point by keeping him if he's not demanding a trade. I'm sure that they wouldn't lose him for nothing during the offseason, so why rush the process?
> 
> *Before the Pacers brought in Darren Collison, I thought it would be very possible to move Raymond Felton, Danilo Gallinari, Eddy Curry and $3 million cash incentives for Danny Granger and TJ Ford. Raymond Felton would give them the starting caliber PG they needed both now and in the future. Danilo Gallinari would have been Granger's cheaper, inexpensive replacement that has the abilities to be every bit the player Granger is. Eddy Curry would have been a potential rotation player, which is more than could be said about TJ Ford. *
> 
> The reason the Knicks make the deal? Granger is a hell of a lot more attractive in a trade for Melo, to a team like the Nuggets built to win now. He is also as old as Melo and in the same ballpark in terms of trade value.


Very glad that trade didn't go down. Thats awful for the Pacers. Danny Granger is locked up for a long time and it would be extremely stupid to trade him with so many years left on his deal.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Quite simply, Randolph and Gallo probably get it done, otherwise Melo's going to Brooklyn or Houston. Without first round picks to trade those two both need to be in the package to trump what other teams will offer.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Id rather have him sign with us in the offseason next year this way we dont have to strip our roster. I can wait one season. This way next season we have Melo,Amare,Gallo,Chandler,Felton etc... and we will have a pretty complete roster.(maybe even chris paul but thats gettting greedy)


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if melo doesn't resign , its only going to take time ....the knicks have the cap space , they can deal an ending deal and some young talent , but if melo wants to be a knick nyk is the only real option , no one is going to give them anything of value if he doesn't extend with them as part of the deal.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Da Grinch said:


> if melo doesn't resign , its only going to take time ....the knicks have the cap space , they can deal an ending deal and some young talent , but if melo wants to be a knick nyk is the only real option , no one is going to give them anything of value if he doesn't extend with them as part of the deal.


Both Houston and the Nets can put together attractive packages for Carmelo, if they were inclined to really make a serious move for him. Supposedly Carmelo would agree to an extend-and-trade to either New York teams, Houston, or Orlando(who don't have the assets to make it happen).


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Both Houston and the Nets can put together attractive packages for Carmelo, if they were inclined to really make a serious move for him. Supposedly Carmelo would agree to an extend-and-trade to either New York teams, Houston, or Orlando(who don't have the assets to make it happen).


they could make a deal but melo has to want to be there and it appears he wants nyc

http://www.foxsportssouthwest.com/0...asons/landing.html?blockID=292381&feedID=4519



> Carmelo Anthony's wish list could consist of a single destination.
> 
> "Melo wants it all," said his friend, indicating that Anthony's desire is to play for the Knicks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

We can post stories back and forth all day from unidentified sources saying that Carmelo wants destination X or Y. The Knicks very well may be at the top of his list, but it's also been reported that there are multiple teams he'd sign an extension with. All of this is second and third hand information. The Knicks can try the wait-and-see approach, but it's entirely possible that another team takes the initiative and takes him away in the meantime.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

from my perspective and from what i've seen, he's leaving....with the nuggets there is no negotiation, they offered him the max, they want him, but if he doesn't take it what can they do?

wait and hope?

or deal him ...common sense says they deal him, but they cant get anything close to a fair deal because of the rumors swirling over him about his infatuation with new york...he would have to sign an extension with whomever trades for him ...if he's focused on being a knick it wont happen.

when i add up the factors i say he winds up a knicks (with a decent chance at being net) the knicks have a star in amare' who is in his prime and his wife works for MTV so her life is basically in nyc. Anthony also has roots tying him to ny .

Carmelo also appears to have abit of professional jealosy going with James and wade and wants to be seen as a mega star like them.

when money isn't an issue players want to win and to be comfortable in their private life .

bosh lebron and wade get to play together in south beach so they get the best of both worlds.

when the last free agent bonanza grant hill went to orlando because his wife had family there and they were starting a family...and t-mac is actually from florida, eddie jones coerced a sign and trade to the heat because he is also from florida 

there is good reason beyond news clippings to believe he wants new york


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

if melo really wants to be a knick I can wait until next season... We'd have to give up a bit of our future (however bleak it may be).. but we aren't going to win any championship by getting him this year anyway... 

lets wait until Free agency and just sign him w/o giving up anything


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> if melo really wants to be a knick I can wait until next season... We'd have to give up a bit of our future (however bleak it may be).. but we aren't going to win any championship by getting him this year anyway...
> 
> lets wait until Free agency and just sign him w/o giving up anything


I agree. Best for us if he signs in the offseason so we can try to build a championship team.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

All indications point to Carmelo Anthony leaving Denver and any betting man would put his money on New York for the same reasons DaGrinch has articulated perfectly. With this in mind, should the Knicks invest their current assets in a trade elsewhere (i.e. Chris Paul) in preparation for his arrival in the summer of 2011? *Raymond Felton*, *Eddy Curry*, *Danilo Gallinari *and *Anthony Randolph *for *Chris Paul *and *Emeka Okafor* would likely get a deal done assuming that Chris Paul still wants to leave.

They say "a bird in hand is worth two in the bush," which is something this summer certainly has taught us. At the same time, Melo seems like such a sure-thing in free agency that it may be pointless to trade for him when those assets can be used for another all-star to play with him. What do you all think?


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

TwinkieFoot said:


> All indications point to Carmelo Anthony leaving Denver and any betting man would put his money on New York for the same reasons DaGrinch has articulated perfectly. With this in mind, should the Knicks invest their current assets in a trade elsewhere (i.e. Chris Paul) in preparation for his arrival in the summer of 2011? *Raymond Felton*, *Eddy Curry*, *Danilo Gallinari *and *Anthony Randolph *for *Chris Paul *and *Emeka Okafor* would likely get a deal done assuming that Chris Paul still wants to leave.
> 
> They say "a bird in hand is worth two in the bush," which is something this summer certainly has taught us. At the same time, Melo seems like such a sure-thing in free agency that it may be pointless to trade for him when those assets can be used for another all-star to play with him. What do you all think?



While I agree with your point on holding off trading for Melo and using those pieces for CP3 I wouldn't recommend it. Melo wants to be in NY right now, who knows where his mind frame will be in the next 12 months. He could have a change of heart, maybe L.A.(Melo's wife can advance her career there), maybe Philly (it's only 2 hours from NYC), maybe the Nets (they are moving to brooklyn). What I'm saying is Melo might grow distasteful towards the Knicks for not pushing for a trade. Melo might actually think the Knicks don't want him enough to trade for and might open up his possibilities. Let face it, Nets can offer a really nice package for Melo that the Nuggets would trade for in a heartbeat over any package the Knicks offer. While I hope his decision is solely the Knicks, we need to show Melo that we want him to be here playing in Madison Square Garden for the NY Knicks.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Curry, Randolph, Gallinari for Melo, Balkman.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Maldito21 said:


> While I agree with your point on holding off trading for Melo and using those pieces for CP3 I wouldn't recommend it. Melo wants to be in NY right now, who knows where his mind frame will be in the next 12 months. He could have a change of heart, maybe L.A.(Melo's wife can advance her career there), maybe Philly (it's only 2 hours from NYC), maybe the Nets (they are moving to brooklyn). What I'm saying is Melo might grow distasteful towards the Knicks for not pushing for a trade. Melo might actually think the Knicks don't want him enough to trade for and might open up his possibilities. Let face it, Nets can offer a really nice package for Melo that the Nuggets would trade for in a heartbeat over any package the Knicks offer. While I hope his decision is solely the Knicks, we need to show Melo that we want him to be here playing in Madison Square Garden for the NY Knicks.


I actually completely agree with that rationale, especially knowing how fragile ego's are now-a-days. I just hope that Paul isn't dealt in the meantime.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think the trick to making a Melo trade would be to find someway to give them a player that can help them win now, in addition to a young prospect. My thinking is that the Knicks should look to make a move for Tayshaun Prince and then have him later packaged with a Danilo Gallinari/Anthony Randolph in exchange for Carmelo.


----------

